

65,000 New Android Devices Ship Each Day. How Much Are They Worth To Google? - Volscio
http://aseidman.com/2010/05/65000-new-android-devices-ship-each-day-how-much-are-they-worth-to-google/

======
al_james
Wow. Major guesswork in the numbers here. Any one of those numbers could be
out and throw the final result off by an order of magnitude.

The other point is lock in. Google have 65k new users locked into a google
environment each day. Their recent acquisition of ad mob (etc..) will increase
revenue.

